#    (14) >   >  , . . " "

## Jamella

,  . , . 57 ( )  2 ,    .     , ,  ,     WB, , .  , ,  .       , , ,  -,  .    ,    .    , ,  , .   20 + 2 /  + .         2 .

----------

